# Just Arrived!



## kevyn (Jun 5, 2004)

An Albino Burmese Python. He's (?) abit of rescue. Poor little thing was only fed one mouse in the last month. A Burm this size should be on 3-4lbs. rabbits.


----------



## spottedpython (Jun 5, 2004)

his beautiful congulations i've always loved the albinos


----------



## phantom (Jun 5, 2004)

what can you say ,it seems you have a beautiful collection .
congulations


----------



## instar (Jun 5, 2004)

Thats a nice one kev, nice pattern. You must almost have a reptile park by yourself by now. Whats the current count? how many snakes do you have? Is electricity cheap over there? dont know how you can afford to keep it all going. I assume you breeed your own food.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 5, 2004)

WOW!!!!! 
thats the greatest looking snake i've ever seen!!!!
so damn cool!

your pretty lucky to have that thing! congratulations :!:


----------



## Slateman (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice kevyn. But I bet that you would love to have some nice diamond python, or woma mate.
You are making us aussies jeleous sometimes.


----------



## westhamsc (Jun 5, 2004)

ban him slatey.
i'm sick of seeing these animals i can't have.

just kidding. they are some awsome snakes you have.


----------



## Bryony (Jun 5, 2004)

THATS IT!!!!!!!!!
YOU CAN'T COME IN HERE AND MAKE US ALL JELOUS YOU BETTER MAKE ROOM CAUSE WE ALL ARE MOVING IN!!!!


----------



## JunglePython (Jun 5, 2004)

Are their many African rock pythons in collections over your way.


----------



## kevyn (Jun 5, 2004)

There's a few Afrocks. I'm looking at getting a pair of them. The female that I'm considering in 2 or 3yrs. and 14ft. . Her mother is over 20ft. and was for a time the largest Afrock in North America. The male I'm considering is 11ft. and about the same age. They're cool, but can be really nasty sometimes. Not for a beginner. 

Here's a few better shots of the new albino now that I've got the sizing thing worked out. Now the photos aren't too small.












Slatey, I would love to have a Woma or a Diamond. Womas are around $4000 CND a pair here. Diamonds are really expensive too. I just saw some patternless Amethystine Pythons that I would love too. Some many snakes, so little time...


----------



## Slateman (Jun 6, 2004)

Your pictures are always nice and clear Kevyn. You have warm wether in Canada now and snakes are all active full blast.
Our snakeys are sleeping and we have boring times at the moment here in Australia.


----------



## hugsta (Jun 6, 2004)

He's beautiful, love to own one. How much would he be worth to buy/sell over there.
I've seen some albino red tails before but she had less yellow than yours. 
If only they allowed you to own exotics out here something like him would be the first thing i would buy.


----------



## Farkurnell (Jun 6, 2004)

hugsta said:


> If only they allowed you to own exotics out here something like him would be the first thing i would buy.





Over 2 hours since Darren's remark and nothing has been said.
Hmmmm, you do-gooders are slipping.





Greg.


----------



## kevyn (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm not an Aussie, but I'm guessing you can't have exotics because of the potential danger of foreign species escaping and become established in the wilds of Australia. You guys seem to have enough problems with introduced species.

Albino Burms when first intorduced (I believe in around 1989) by Bob Clark, were selling for around $5000USD. However over the last few years, they have been bred in great numbers bringing the price down to around $200 USD. I can get them for about the same CND. Proven breeders are ofcourse worth more.

Slatey, yes our native wild snakes are active again. It's nice, but I really have only found a Garder Snake thus far this year. I did however do one of the stupidest things I have ever done, and get out of the car and walk with a Black Bear. I was seriously within 5ft. of it. Amazing experience. He was really focused on eating all the dandelions along the road. I got some pics but they are on my cousins digi, so when he emails them to me, I'll post them. It was one of the coolest experiences of my life. To be able to share that kind of space with our largest mamal was awsome. They are incredible animals and anyone that visits Canada, I hope gets to see one in the wild.

If you mean, my snakes are becoming active, I don't hybernate them at all. Most of my snakes are from Southeast Asia, and experience no change of season. It's always hot and humid there. Thanks for all the kind words.

And to let you know, he took a rat for me on Saturday. I'll get a proper rabbit in him hopfully tonight. For whatever reasons on Saturday, he wouldn't take a rabbit.


----------



## Slateman (Jun 8, 2004)

Wow what a story kevyn. I think that I would be to scared to confront the wild bear. We all would like to see the pictures.


----------



## kevyn (Jun 8, 2004)

> Wow what a story kevyn. I think that I would be to scared to confront the wild bear. We all would like to see the pictures.



There was nothing confrontational about it. It may sound hokey, but I wasen't scared at all. I knew this guy wasen't the slightest bit interested in me. However I really don't recommend anyone doing this. I can't stress this enough. Bears can be extremely dangerous and unpredicatable animals. If Meaghan was there and I tried that, I would have been more affraid of her Maori temper, than the bear. She would have killed me!


----------



## trader (Jun 8, 2004)

G'day Kevyn and fellow members,

While growing up in Manitoba, Canada as a young girl I would catch Garter Snakes and keep them for awhile...then release them...yes I know all about how you should not do that now that I am grown up. 

When Daavid moved to Canada to marry me and live for 3 yrs before we moved downunder he went to visit Narcisse, Manitoba in May when the thousands and thousands of Garter Snakes come out of hibernating.

http://allsands.com/Travel/Places/snakepits_zxx_gn.htm

Speaking of Black bears...on our last camping trip in the 'woods' at Black Lake, Manitoba....Daavid had a run in with a Black bear that came to visit our camp during the night...He tried to 'scare' it away with a long pole/stick, that didn't work that well, so he threw a rock at it, 'thud' on the head and he rambled away...We have the pictures of the damage he did to our kitchen tent...quite the excitement! 

I love camping here in the bush in Oz, where there are no animals that can eat you ;-).

Hope I did not bore anyone by sharing a couple of stories.

Cheers, Judy


----------



## kevyn (Jun 8, 2004)

> I love camping here in the bush in Oz, where there are no animals that can eat you .



I take it there are no Crocodiles where you live and camp?

Not bored at all. I love bear stories. Next to snakes they're my favourites. Very special animals. I never tire of hearing about them or seeing them. Thanks for sharing.


----------

